# Munchkin vs. Aletheia (Cereal Edition)



## Eta Carinae (Mar 12, 2015)

> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> ...


[size=+2]*Munchkin vs Aletheia*[/size]

*Munchkin's active squad*

 *Sekitan Iki* the female Charmander <Blaze>
 *Kyohaku-Tekina* the male Nidoran <Poison Point>
 *Chishi Ansatsu-Sha* the female Sneasel <Keen Eye> @ Razor Claw
 *Ryui-Ryoku* the male Abra <Synchronize>
 *Spear* the female Axew <Mold Breaker> @ Lansat Berry
 *Okibona Taishoku-Ka* the female Munchlax <Pickup>
 *Kira Hoshi* the female Paras <Effect Spore>
 *Menimienai Shi* the female Aerodactyl <Pressure> @ Amulet Coin
 *Kashikoiga Sairento* the female Slowpoke <Oblivious>
 *Goitik Behera* the female Inkay <Contrary> @ Lucky Egg


*Aletheia's active squad*

 *Turtlez* the female Squirtle <Torrent> @ Dawn Stone
 *Prometheus* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Lazarus* the male Gastly <Levitate>
 *God Killing Himself* the female Rattata <Guts> @ Soothe Bell
 *Celestial Emperor* the male Nidoran <Poison Point> @ Razor Claw
 *Tank* the male Shieldon <Sturdy>
 *Francisco Franco* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Zoom Lens
 *Pagliaccio* the male Mime Jr. <Soundproof> @ Lum Berry
 *Brian Eno* the male Elekid <Static>
 *Road Warrior* the male Pawniard <Defiant> @ Muscle Band

Munchkin sends out, Aletheia follows suit and commands, Munchkin commands, I ref, and we all get hungry.


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for taking this you're so awesome <3

*ahem*
I think I'll send out *Chi*, the Sneasel. She needs to evolve already :|


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 13, 2015)

it'll be the *Celestial Emperor *then

the first thing we need to do is get some yummy poisoning on our foe, so *Toxic *away- once you've landed it (which should happen right away unless there are shenanigans) get to work on the speed disadvantage with *Venom Drench; *if she protects or otherwise evades, *focus your energies *instead

*Toxic/Venom Drench/Focus Energy (x3)*


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 13, 2015)

No no no, we don't like Toxic! Get away from there really fast! Use *Agility* to go swimming somewhere but like stay near the surface, until that Toxic is bubbling in the milk somewhere not too close to you, then surface and *Swift* away~

*Agility (into the milk) ~ Swift x2*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 16, 2015)

> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> ...


*
Round 1*

Munchkin OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Chishi Ansatsu-Sha) Sneasel [F] <Keen Eye> @Razor Claw
Commands: Agility ~ Swift x2
Status: Dipping her claws in the refreshingly cold milk.

Aletheia OOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Commands: Toxic/Venom Drench/Focus Energy x3
Status: Comparing his Razor Claw with his opponent’s.

No one could quite understand it, and no one really wanted to admit that it bothered them.  Both battlers just assumed it was the magic of Asber.  Chi was showing no unrest on the outside.  Celestial Emperor was busy trying to balance on top of his oat bit.  The referee was not a science person, so he thought there must be some complicated reasoning buried in a physics textbook.  No matter what any of them thought, the situation was the same.  All five of them were standing in a bowl of cereal.  It was their lucky day.

Chi took no time to appreciate the absurd scenery.  Winking at her opponent, she dived straight down into the milk.  Her head emerged quickly again, spitting the cow juice from her mouth as she began to front crawl through the sugary ocean.  Being an ice-type, she felt right at home in the chilly liquid, and took little time getting a safe distance away from Celestial Emperor.  The Nidoran had only just got his balance completely when Chi surfaced and began her escape.  Normally he would have felt rushed by his agile adversary, but today he realized he could afford to relax.  Employing a technique he had used countless times to catch prey in the wild, he coughed up an ugly mess of purple slime.  On instinct alone he was able to spit the odious blob at the perfect trajectory.  It whistled through the air and landed right on the back of Chi’s head, quickly sinking into her skin.  Her stroke faltered and she nearly chocked on milk.  Spinning around to face her marksman of an opponent, she already felt herself weaken a tiny bit as the toxins worked into her bloodstream.

Chi was eager to show Celestial Emperor that she was quite a sharpshooter herself.  Starting to tread milk instead of swim, she let loose a spectacular barrage of tiny, bright, white stars, whizzing off in every direction.  Referee and battlers ducked, but Celestial Emperor had no chance of evading the attack.  He shut his eyes and gritted his teeth as he felt the stars start to nick his purple skin.  Thankfully, the attack did not last long, and when he opened his eyes he hardly felt any pain.  The stars, having done their duty, crashed into the force field around the bowl, disappearing immediately.

In response, Celestial Emperor again began working with the plethora of noxious chemicals stored in his small body.  This time, his poison glands gifted him another purple concoction, this one much less viscous in nature.  He spat the liquid in the direction of Chi, having to really work hard to get it all the way to her.  Even so, his aim was good once more, and the purple spray drenched Chi’s upper body.  Instantly, she began to feel sick to her stomach.  Her vision blurred slightly, and her water treading slowed down.  After a couple of seconds of wooziness, she regained her composure, still feeling much more nauseous than before, but not in a whole lot more pain.

When she released her second consecutive salvo, it was with slightly less gusto.  If one had looked closely, they would see that fewer stars had been released.  Celestial Emperor had no time to look closely.  The second he saw the bombardment on its way he scrunched his eyelids together again.  More stars dug into him, making him look as if he had just traipsed through a blackberry bush.  As he looked back at Chi, he was slightly frustrated that he hadn’t been commanded to inflict some real pain.  Fighting a germ war wasn’t all that fun.  He filled his mouth with more venom, ready to launch it again at Chi.  However, as he threw his head forward to unleash the shower, he nearly lost his balance.  He was able to right himself upon his numerical oat float, but as a result of his near dance with dairy his attack was thrown off course.  The venom ended up on an X oat and a Blue Moon marshmallow, as well as floating in the milk a few feet (at least from their perspective) away from Chi, who was relieved that she wouldn’t have to go through that experience again.

*End of Round 1*

Munchkin OOO






Health: 99%
Energy: 90%
(Chishi Ansatsu-Sha) Sneasel [F] <Keen Eye> @Razor Claw
Status: Feeling a teensy bit under the weather.  Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next), Attack -1, Special Attack -1, Speed -1

Aletheia OOO






Health: 89%
Energy: 90%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Status: Upset with his unstable raft.

Arena Notes:
-Some venom is floating in the cereal near Chi

Ref Notes:
-Agility did not boost speed, as it was used as an evasive manoeuver
-Toxic can’t miss when Poison-types use it.  Maybe if Chi had been instructed to dive down to the bottom of the bowl it wouldn’t have hit, but simply swimming away wasn’t enough.
-Chi is using 1% energy per action to continue treading milk
-The Venom Drenches had their accuracy reduced based on Chi’s distance from Celestial Emperor
-The second Venom Drench missed, but if Chi takes her same route back towards Celestial Emperor, she will swim through it and be subjected to its effects
-Munchkin commands next


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 18, 2015)

...oh shit wait what ._.

I'm so sorry, Chi! D:
Well let's get you back on a cereal. If you can *Surf* your way onto a cereal piece while simultaneously hitting Celestial Emperor with that wave, then you're awesome and I love you and do it. If that's a little too much, then um *Feint Attack* him and like sort of jump back onto another piece. You're all athletic and stuff, right? Well if he wants to Protect or something then just climb onto a cereal, no need for all that fancy-schmancy.
So now you should be on a cereal, yay! Well you're poisoned anyway so no need to avoid using physical moves, I guess. *Knock Off* that silly Razor Claw, then finish up with *Facade*. If he wants to Protect or Detect or something, use *Feint* instead. Just make sure to knock his Razor Claw into the milky abyss.


*Surf / Feint Attack / get on a cereal ~ Knock Off / Feint ~ Facade / Feint / Knock Off *


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 18, 2015)

obviously your Special moves won't get much use here. thankfully your oponnent's probably won't either, so there's no harm in *Flattering *Chi while she does her impressive oat-commandeering maneuver :D

the Razor Claw must stay, of course, so *Protect *yourself against any theft and take the fearsome Feint

finally! you can rip into that sneaky sneasel >:D the Facade will hurt, but you can hurt back with a *Counter
*
if she misses a move due to confusion, *Double Kick *her instead

*Flatter~Protect/Double Kick~Counter/Double Kick
*
(side note: the Celestial Emperor enjoys his full title being used, but would be fine with the ref dropping his heavenly origin once in a while)


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 19, 2015)

> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> ...


*Round 2
*
Munchkin OOO






Health: 99%
Energy: 90%
(Chishi Ansatsu-Sha) Sneasel [F] <Keen Eye> @Razor Claw
Commands: 
Surf/Feint Attack/get on a cereal ~ Knock Off/Feint ~ Facade/Feint/Knock Off
Status: Feeling a teensy bit under the weather.  Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next), Attack -1, Special Attack -1, Speed -1

Aletheia OOO






Health: 89%
Energy: 90%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Commands: Flatter ~ Protect/Double Kick ~ Counter/Double Kick
Status: Upset with his unstable raft.

Chi, though usually not afraid to take chances, was not confident in her abilities to succeed based on what her trainer was asking of her.  She was pretty sure she couldn’t even surf on a piece of cereal, let alone surfing with the intent of landing on one.  Instead, she took the safer route, and with a black flash, disappeared, leaving the milk tranquil in her wake.  Cel was immediately spooked.  Making sure to keep his balance, he twisted left and right, looking for any sign of the Sneasel.  As he flipped around to face the other side of the bowl, he felt a sharp pain in his back, and his legs buckled.  Grimacing, he flipped his head back around and saw Chi, mysteriously present once more, snickering and bouncing away onto another piece of cereal.  Cel righted himself and faced Chi, who had established herself a couple of bits away.  She was taking a stance that would allow her to dodge if needed, but Cel had no interest in jumping over there.  Instead, he put a heartwarming smile on his face and seemed to relax a bit.  Chi held her position, not about to fall for a sneak attack.

Instead, Cel just began to talk to her a little bit.  In a weird way, from Chi’s perspective at least.  He wasn’t trash talking her, or chatting as he might in between rounds.  No, he was applauding her.  He told her how amazed he was with her swimming, how fascinated he was with her recent feint attack, and how he would have to work so hard to have any chance of beating her.  It was a surreal experience for Chi, who was expecting to be avoiding a tackle right now, not taking praise.  When Cel, finished, he continued to hold the friendly smile on his face, leaving Chi flabbergasted.

The grin held as Cel threw up a transparent shield in front of him, only visible to Chi through the way it shimmered and slightly distorted his features and the cereal bit he was standing on.  Chi, still not really sure what was happening, had had eyes for the talon hidden behind Cel’s ear.  Seeing the shield though, she altered her strategy.  She pretended, though some of it was sincere, that she was a lot more thrown off my Cel’s flattery than was truly the case.  Instead of moving in for an attack, she merely stood still on her cereal, a look of pondering upon her.  Cel took this as a sign of his empty plaudits succeeding, and he brought down his shield, hoping to squeeze in another attack while Chi floundered around hopelessly.  As it turned out, he was the fool in that situation.  As soon as Chi saw the shield melt away, she bounded off of her oat bit, skipping on a red balloon marshmallow, and ended up right beside Cel in a matter of seconds.  The poor Nidoran was incredibly shocked, and he didn’t feel any better when Chi delivered a swift punch across his face.  She tried to reach for the Razor Claw, but he kept it safe behind his giant ear, pressed into his scalp.

With the two balancing precariously upon a single cereal bit, Chi had to be careful not to throw herself off balance with her blows.  Reaching another hand forward quickly she made Cel flinch slightly.  Using the slight opening, she used the hand to grab the giant ear flap that was hiding the Razor Claw and pulled it downwards and forwards, so as to cover Cel’s face.  Cel squirmed, but Chi had the strength to hold the ear down and use her other arm to swipe across Cel’s head, dislodging the Razor Claw and leaving quite a scratch.  The item fell into the milk and sunk quicklyChi was smug, but only for a few seconds.  What she had interpreted as a flinch had been merely a readying position.  Before she could retract her hand from Cel’s ear, the Nidoran reared up and latched on with his teeth.  He wrenched it to the side to throw her off balance, released her, then furiously walloped Chi with his real claws.  The Sneasel let out an _oof!_ as she was thrown off of the oat bit and back into the milk, where she resurfaced to see Cel breathing hard, another smile on his face.  This one was not genial; this one was malicious.

*End of Round 2*

Munchkin OOO






Health: 77%
Energy: 82%
(Chishi Ansatsu-Sha) Sneasel [F] <Keen Eye> @Razor Claw
Status: Tiny nose filled with milk.  Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next), Confused (1 more action), Attack -1, Speed -1

Aletheia OOO






Health: 70%
Energy: 75%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Status: Glad to finally inflict some real damage

Arena Notes:
-Some venom is floating in the milk away from the battlers

Ref Notes:
-The problem with Surf was the idea of using it to land on a piece of cereal.  I could see a water-type pulling it off, but not a Sneasel
-Flatter is so weird.  Luckily, Chi passed both confusion rolls
-Feint was a critical hit
-Knock Off would’ve been strong enough to throw Cel off of his oat bit if Chi hadn’t had to hold on to him
-Counter was definitely strong enough
-Aletheia commands next


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 19, 2015)

ah, the luck of the draw :( I kind of hoped you'd still have your Claw, but that's alright, there is of course another one for you to practice your *Thief *skills on! use that until you're successful, after which you should switch over to *Double Kick *instead

if a Protect or similar (does sneasel know other protective moves? mystery) is up, *Chill* a bit
*
Thief/Double Kick/Chill x3
*


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 20, 2015)

Poor Chi, if only you had Heal Bell or something :(
Ah, well. It can't be helped, I guess.

Um, let's try a *Fake out*. You haven't used it yet, so it should make the Celestial Emperor flinch, and if you can knock him into the milk with that same move, that would be awesome. Startling him out of thieving you is good enough for now, though, if you can't manage all that.
Then... I _think_, since that's not really a protective move, he might go on and try that Double Kick now? Use *Torment* so that he can't kick you twice (four times?) in a row. Then idk, we could play it safe and get far away or Reflect or something, but let's just go all in and use *Facade*. You're poisoned, might as well make use of it.
Let's just completely ignore the fact that you're confused in that first action and pray to the RNG gods


*Fake Out ~ Torment ~ Facade*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 21, 2015)

> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> ...


*Round 3*

Munchkin OOO






Health: 77%
Energy: 82%
(Chishi Ansatsu-Sha) Sneasel [F] <Keen Eye> @Razor Claw
Commands: Fake Out ~ Torment ~ Facade
Status: Tiny nose filled with milk.  Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next), Confused (1 more action), Attack -1, Speed -1

Aletheia OOO






Health: 70%
Energy: 75%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Commands: Thief/Double Kick/Chill x3
Status: Glad to finally inflict some real damage

Chi was still struggling to find her bearings floating in the rippling milk and deal with the after effects of Cel’s approbation.  Trying to hoist herself back onto the nearest oat bit, she instead slipped and slammed her chin against it, inflicting damage that was more annoying than truly painful.  Cel was happy to take control of Chi’s floundering.  In more of a cannonball than a swan dive, he vaulted himself at Chi, submerging them both in the milk.  Though he could hardly see, Cel was able to feel until he could find Chi’s right arm.  Finding the one claw that felt out of place, he gave it a mighty tug.  Chi tried to resist, but she was too busy trying to get air back into her lungs to put up much of a fight.  As the two came up again, the Nidoran took his prize and slotted it back to where he had kept his own, behind his giant right ear.

Chi, now quite sure that Cel had only been trying to pull her leg earlier, decided to continue the vocal war.  The Sneasel, fitting steretypes about her species, went down a bit more of a spiteful route.  She began to toss insults at Cel, who could do nothing but try and ignore the verbal bombardment.  Chi went all out: she attacked him, she attacked Aletheia, the ref even though he heard something about him.  Cel turned his giant ears away as best he could, fighting back tears.  Chi seemed to love this.  She continued to spew hurtful statements one after another as if it was instinctual.  Finally, seeing Cel start to snivel, she stopped, still smirking with that vexing grin.

Cel was in no mood to sit around and pout however.  As upset as he was, he knew he was in a battle that he couldn’t exactly back out of.  Still fairly close to Chi, he had no trouble executing his next move.  Using his front feet to keep himself afloat, he swung his back legs around one at a time.  The first hit Chi right in the stomach, the second a slightly lighter blow to the left shin.  Each one caused Chi to grimace, the bruises really starting to accumulate.  Following that, she was relieved that she could release some of the anger that she had kept down inside of her for the duration of the battle. Hissing violently, she used all of her limbs to thrash out at Cel, who quickly curled up, trying to keep himself above milk level as well as deflect the attack.  Chi held nothing back, the mere aggressiveness of her attack generating enough movement to stop her from sinking.  Claws dug into skin, fists landed on faces, and legs tussled with each other.  Finally, Chi released Cel from the onslaught, allowing him to catch his breath for a couple of seconds.

Cel was hardly ready to back off, but he wasn’t sure what to do next.  His trainer would have wanted him to continue throwing kicks, but was that really effective?  From his perspective, it seemed like Chi had hardly reacted at all.  Clearly, continuing in that fashion was futile.  But what to do instead?  Well, when he had thrown her under water and grabbed the Razor Claw, it had seemed fairly effective.  And Aletheia had said he could do that on other actions.  Maybe the circumstances weren’t totally right, but he had to do mix it up a little bit.  He again enveloped himself in a dark aura, and pushed Chi back underwater as before.  The Sneasel continued to struggle determinedly, so Cel had only a few moments to chaotically strike out at the flailing form.  After five seconds the two resurfaced, Cel slightly happy, Chi only confused with the Nidoran’s interesting choice of move.

To end the round, both Pokemon took a truce and a breakfast break, each swimming over to a mushroom that caught their fancy.  Cel took a few bites out of a yellow-orangey one, while Chi took a fancy to a purple farrier’s product.  Each Pokemon enjoyed the sugary snack and the respite.

*End of Round 3*

Munchkin OOO






Health: 53%
Energy: 65%
(Chishi Ansatsu-Sha) Sneasel [F] <Keen Eye> @Razor Claw
Status: Hoping she benefits from a bit of a sugar high.  Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next), Attack -1, Speed -1

Aletheia OOO






Health: 57%
Energy: 62%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Status: Glad to finally inflict some real damage.  Tormented (2 more actions)

Arena Notes:
-Some venom is floating in the milk away from the battlers

Ref Notes:
-Each Pokemon is using 1% energy every action they’re treading milk
-Chi confusionfail’d on the first action
-The first hit of the Double Kick was a critical hit
-Cel picked either Chill or Thief randomly on the third action due to Torment, going with Thief
-Chi took a bite out of a Purple Horseshoe; her speed will be boosted by one for next round
-Cel took a bite out of an Orange Pot of Gold; Aletheia will make $1 more at the end of the battle
-Munchkin commands next


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 23, 2015)

I had a feeling you'd confusionfail somehow, but you did good, Chi!

Start this round off with *Knock Off*. If you can't have that claw, no one can!
Well, he can keep it if he wants to be a party pooper and Protect or something on the first action.

After that, I guess you can *Ice Beam* away and hope The Celestial Emperor chills out, but not the energy restoring way if ya know what I mean.
If he wants to Protect or Detect, use *Feint* instead, and if he wants to Double Kick or Rock Smash you, then use *Counter* or *Protect* for the action.

*Knock Off / Feint / Counter ~ Ice Beam / Feint / Protect ~ Ice Beam / Feint / Counter *


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 24, 2015)

go Emperor!! get that cash, baby ;) using ineffective moves and still kicking ass

okay fine let her toss that Claw away, it's not like we can't replicate its effects. in fact, show her how little it matters to you by putting on some *Swagger* (maybe hopping back onto an oat in the process?)
then, hoping the confusion stops her from freezing you, show her what a real move looks like with a nice big *Super Fang*. finish up by replacing your Claw with some *focused energies*. I know you'll be pretty existed at this point, but I swear you'll get your rest soon c:
*
Swagger+Commandeer Oat~Super Fang~Focus Energy
*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Mar 28, 2015)

> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> ...


*Round 4*

Munchkin OOO






Health: 53%
Energy: 65%
(Chishi Ansatsu-Sha) Sneasel [F] <Keen Eye> @Razor Claw
Commands: Knock Off/Feint/Counter ~ Ice Beam/Feint/Protect ~ Ice Beam/Feint/Counter
Status: Hoping she benefits from a bit of a sugar high.  Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next), Attack -1, Speed -1

Aletheia OOO






Health: 57%
Energy: 62%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Commands: Swagger ~ Super Fang ~ Focus Energy
Status: Glad to finally inflict some real damage.  Tormented (2 more actions)

The Razor war dragged on.  Chi, having satisfied her marshmallow craving, swam back towards Cel, who was still wiping a bit of powdered sugar off of his mouth.  With wide eyes he tried to back away, but his stubby limbs meant he was hardly a strong swimmer.  Chi latched on to his back as he tried to escape, nearly capsizing them both.  In the struggle Chi stretched out one of her claws, digging under Cel’s ear.  Feeling the sharp nails dig into his skin Cel started to squirm violently, but Chi held on tight with her other hand.  Finally, she was able to locate her old Razor Claw.  As much as she would have loved to reclaim it, she knew that this petty conflict over held items had to end.  She grabbed it in her hand and dropped it down into the milk, making it impossible for either battler to find it.  Each Pokemon was now back on even terms.

Cel wasn’t happy with the whole “even” business; he wanted the high ground.  Putting those mini limbs to good use, he hugged a floating X oat.  From there he started churning the water with his back legs.  Cel was not particularly weak, meaning he didn’t have to use a whole lot of energy to get back onto the oat, but he purposefully kicked up large splashes of milk.  Chi was given multiple face-washes of the milk, getting in her eyes mouth and nose, causing her to cough and spit.  Once Cel had established himself upon the oat raft, he did not cease the torment.  He talked up a storm about himself, making sure to highlight his unmatched strength, faultless wit, and how little he needed a Razor Claw to win.  He didn’t forget to mention how stupid Chi looked soaked with milk.  He strutted his stuff as well as he could upon the cereal piece, causing Chi to fume.

The Sneasel was pissed off.  She had been doing just fine in the battle so far, and yet her puny opponent had decided that he had already won, that it was not even a challenge for him.  Well, she’d show him a challenge.  Opening her mouth wide, a small ball of blue energy began to form between just in front of her teeth, feeding off of the chill of the milk Chi was residing in.  The ball expanded until it was nearly the size of Chi’s head.  At that point, the bubble burst, and from the sphere came a beam of white energy, ice crystals forming in the air where it travelled.  The beam slammed into Cel, who was still distracted in his attempts to infuriate Chi.  Back into the milk he went as the beam flipped him off of his raft.  Chi still snarled as Cel resurfaced, covered in milk just as she was.

Though frustrated to be wet again, Cel had no problem continuing with his next action.  He doggy-paddled through the murk towards Chi, spewing out milk from his mouth.  When he came upon her he opened his jaw wide, his giant bucktooth like a beacon.  Using his front legs to keep her steady, Cel dug his giant fang deep into Chi’s shoulder, causing her to scream in pain.  The tooth was so long that it went past the skin, tearing through muscle.  Tears sprang to Chi’s eyes as Cel removed his teeth as quickly as he had sunk them in, scraping them across the tender flesh.  Chi nearly sunk into the water as she tried to cope with the ridiculous pain. Cel swam away slowly, a bite that strong really taking the life out of him.

Chi was all out-of-sorts.  She was trying to prepare another ball of energy in her mouth, but she just couldn’t focus.  She was angry and scared and tired all at once, a recipe for disaster.  The monomers of a sphere began to form in her mouth as she focused hard on the attack.  Sadly, doing this caused her to deprioritize treading water, and she immediately sunk below the level of the milk.  Surprising herself, she gasped, taking in a breath of only liquid that burned her chest.  She resurfaced and put air back into her lungs, nearly weeping from the agony.  Cel, though tired, was in much better shape.  Having the presence of mind to grab on to an oat bit to stop himself from sinking, he began to slow his breathing, close his eyes, and organize his mind.  While Chi continued to struggle in the milk beside him, causing disturbances in the milk, Cel entered a zen-like state, letting the ripples Chi created lap against him.  The chilly fluid did not perturb him in the slightest.  After a few moments of intense meditation, Cel’s eyes snapped back open, ready for the battle to continue.

*End of Round 4*

Munchkin OOO






Health: 19%
Energy: 53%
(Chishi Ansatsu-Sha) Sneasel [F] <Keen Eye> @Razor Claw
Status: An emotional wreck.  Badly poisoned (4% this round, 5% the next), Attack +1, Confused (4 more actions)

Aletheia OOO






Health: 35%
Energy: 35%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Status: At peace, but lagging.  Focus Energy’d

Arena Notes:
-Some venom is floating in the milk away from the battlers

Ref Notes:
-Each Pokemon is using 1% energy every action they’re treading milk
-Ice Beam was strong enough to knock Cel into the milk
-Chi confusionfail’d on the third action
-The damage Chi took went over the Damage Cap as Confusion damage is self-inflicted
-Chi's Speed will return to -1 next round
-Aletheia commands next


----------



## Aletheia (Mar 28, 2015)

indeed the Mandate of Heaven rests upon you :D

that nasty sneasel will get the first shot in anyway, so after she does, find a suitable oat and get your promised *chilling time* in. after that, hit your *Hidden Power*... you know, just for fun... and finish off with a *Sludge Bomb *that should put her away, if your lucky streak continues ;o if there is any silly evasion going on at any point, keep *chilling*, make sure to stay on a solid surface as long as possible!

*Chill~Hidden Power/Chill~Sludge Bomb/Chill*


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 29, 2015)

If The Celestial Emperor won't attack you at first anyway, *Calm* your *Mind* a little. Hopefully that can help with your confusion too. That Hidden Power could potentially be dangerous, or it might not be, so let's have you make a *Substitute* just to be sure. Hopefully the attack isn't super effective and there's no criticals and your Sub can defend against that Sludge Bomb too. If you're still standing by the third action, try holding onto a cereal piece while hitting him with a *Blizzard*. You should be close enough that it shouldn't be hard to hit him, I hope. Godspeed, Chi! :)

*Calm Mind ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Blizzard *


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 1, 2015)

> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> ...


*Round 5*

Munchkin OOO






Health: 19%
Energy: 53%
(Chishi Ansatsu-Sha) Sneasel [F] <Keen Eye> @Razor Claw
Commands: Calm Mind ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Blizzard
Status: An emotional wreck.  Badly poisoned (4% this round, 5% the next), Attack +1, Confused (4 more actions)

Aletheia OOO






Health: 35%
Energy: 35%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Commands: Chill ~ Hidden Power/Chill ~ Sludge Bomb/Chill
Status: At peace, but lagging.  Focus Energy’d

The start of the fifth round was an uneventful one.  Lugging himself back on to the oat, Cel continued to take a break from the fisticuffs.  Plopping his behind down on the oat, he took a deep breath, and let himself float idly in the milky lagoon.  Chi, still addled, was not complaining about being able to relax as well.  Her kicks slowing down, she put in just enough energy to stay above the milk level, and closed her eyes.  Chi kept out the world, confident that Cel was content to let her be.  Soon, her bafflement started to melt away.  Thoughts that swirled haphazardly around her brain began to sort themselves.  Her nasty migraine disappeared, leaving only a slight ache behind her eyes.  She twitched back to reality after her meditative experience, the self-assurance starting to seep back into her conscience.

It was a short lived euphoria.  Quickly, Chi came back to terms with her state.  She was almost beaten.  Finding her trainer’s commands easier to access in her brain, she still felt a rush to prevent her demise.  She had been asked by Munchkin to set up a meat shield, but there was little flesh around to be manipulated.  In a frenzy, Chi went with the most readily available source for crafting: the milk.  Pouring her lifeforce into the liquid near her, Chi hopelessly tried to gather this milk together into something tangible.  Her efforts were in vain, only succeeding in causing some of the milk to glob together as if spoilt.  Luckily, Chi’s mind was clear enough to know when to stop.  Seeing her attempt fail so spectacularly, she cut off the energy being poured into the cereal.  The damage was still done, and along with the poison that was manifesting in her bloodstream, she felt she was nearly done.

Cel was happy to speed along the process.  Delving deep into his inner power, he brought forth orbs that tangoed in the air before his head, flashing all colours of the rainbow.  His body shone with them, a dazzling aura providing beautiful compliment.  The sequence of flashes and the movement of the orbs were completely unique to Cel.  His temperament defined the attack.  Left to the will of the Random Number Gods, the orbs finally settled on a whitish-blue colour, disappointingly similar to the orb that had formed inside of Chi’s mouth earlier. With little hope for the attack, Cel sent the spheres bobbing forward.  Though they had a lot of momentum, their impacts on Chi’s skin hardly seemed to bother the Sneasel at all.  Chi simply shook off the barrage, even in her state hardly bothered by the attack.

Chi was ready to go out with a bang.  Latching on to a floating x-oat, Chi let out her frustrations in a long and foreboding howl that called to mind the whistle of the Arctic wind.  Though Chi was not surrounded by snow and ice as she would have preferred, she made do.  A gale developed, kicking up pieces of oat and milk that froze nearly instantaneously in the frigid breeze.  Cel shivered, both out of fear and a reaction to the sudden drop in temperature.  Satisfied with the storm that she had summoned, Chi released a second howl, this time causing the “blizzard” to tighten, swirling closer and closer around Cel.  The Nidoran let out a scream as the first ice crystals began to dig into his skin, and from there the tempest worsened.  Countless frozen particulates scraped through Cel, leaving him incredibly battered and incredibly cold.  Worst still, some of the ice crystals did not give up once they struck him.  They latched on to his purple skin and spread, up his legs and onto the oat bit.  As the winds died, Cel began to panic; he had been frozen to his oat raft.  Completely at the mercy of any enemy.

Luckily, Cel didn’t have to worry about Chi taking advantage.  Not in need of his limbs for his next strike, Cel merely focused on keeping them stout and maintaining his balance.  Letting venom leak into his mouth, he formed a mushy, purple, noxious cocktail.  For all intents and purposes, it was a high powered spit ball.  Releasing it without the assistance of straw, the blob streaked through the air, right on target for Chi, who was far too tired to dodge.  The gunk felt more like a cannonball to Chi, who finally let her milk treading cease, succumbing to incapacitation.  The poison did not finish sinking into her face before she sunk below the level of the cereal, her time in the battle over.

*End of Round 5*

Munchkin XOO






Health: 0%
Energy: 39%
(Chishi Ansatsu-Sha) Sneasel [F] <Keen Eye> @Razor Claw
Status: KO’d!

Aletheia OOO






Health: 22%
Energy: 36%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Status: Overjoyed.  Focus Energy’d, Frozen to an oat bit.

Arena Notes:
-The venom has dissipated

Ref Notes:
-Treading milk = 1%/action yadda yadda yadda
-Calm Mind reduced the duration of Chi’s confusion
-Alas, Chi still confusionfail’d while trying to construct a Substitute
-Hidden Power and Sludge Bomb were both critical hits, not that it mattered
-Hidden Power was Ice-type
-Blizzard froze Cel to his oat bit.  Currently the ice is stretching up to the edge of his abdomen, but each action the ice will recede slightly
-Munchkin sends out and commands next


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 2, 2015)

Damn you, confusionfail! Ya did good though, Chi, so let's recall you before you drown there.

Next up is *Ryui*, my male Abra. Let's plop him down onto a cereal near The Celestial Emperor.

That Toxic did quite a number on Chi, so let's have you make a *Substitute* if he ever intends to badly poison you too. Try making it out of the closest marshmallow! :)

If he's ever going to Protect or Detect, go with a *Calm Mind*. Otherwise, go with *Psychic*. And maybe, if he tries to get on a cereal or something, you can use that Psychic to kind of shove him off it too?

*Substitute (10%) / Calm Mind / Psychic 3x*


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 3, 2015)

this isn't enough health for strategy so all we can really do is do as much damage as we can. you were pretty excellent, Emperor ;B

so I'm guessing the ice is keeping you from moving- and you're only getting one shot since Psychic is too hardstyle :(

so uh... *Thunder??

Thunder~Tackle~Tackle
*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 7, 2015)

> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> ...


*Round 6*

Munchkin XOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Ryui-Ryoku) Abra [M] <Synchronize>
Commands: Substitute/Calm Mind/Psychic x3
Status: Lapping up a bit of milk.

Aletheia OOO






Health: 22%
Energy: 36%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Commands: Thunder ~ Tackle x2
Status: Overjoyed.  Focus Energy’d, Frozen to an oat bit.

Munchkin, in a small panic, recalled her Sneasel before the poor battler drowned.  Thinking over the choice for a moment, she decided to go with Ryui-Ryoku, her Abra.  No use avoiding STAB super-effectivity with Cel so close to fainting.  The creature was released onto an oat bit of his own, where he coolly took inventory on the arena, specifically his frozen opponent.

Without even a flick of the wrist, Ryui lifted Cel, and his conjoined oat bit, out of the milk.  Simply through telekinetic mastery, Ryui was able to bring Nidoran and cereal to a hover above the milk.  From there, Ryui tossed them around mercilessly.  Cel found himself being flung against the invisible walls of the arena as well as the edge of the bowl.  Ryui betrayed no emotion as he dunked the purple rodent under the milk, scraping him along the bottom of the bowl.  Cel held his breath and tried to stop himself from throwing up, his stomach sloshing.  He flinched as he felt a sharp object dig into his ear: most likely a Razor Claw.  Finally, as his lungs were about to rebel, Ryui brought Cel back out of the milk, letting the oat bit back down gently.

Cel’s world was a blur.  If his legs were free, he would double over in pain, perhaps grovel.  Instead, he was forced to face his conqueror.  How sickening his expressionless visage was.  Cel vowed to go down fighting.  He looked to the sky and summarized all of his anger in one fell cry.  With no clouds above to work from, Cel looked to the gargantuan light fixture that loomed high above, so far out of reach.  As Cel’s cry died out, the entire kitchen went dark.  Ryui was bewildered for only a moment before a gigantic bolt of energy descended from the plaster heavens, striking the poor Abra.  The sheer force of the lightning drove both he and his oat bit down into the milk.  He spluttered as he lost control of his floating cereal, ending up swimming in the milk.  As he came up for air, he noticed the lights had again come back on.  Slightly angry now that Cel had shown so much fight with so little hope, he grabbed him again and threw him against the very pinnacle of the dome.  The single blow was enough to finally knock out Cel, who landed still standing thanks to his icy shackles.

*End of Round 6*

Munchkin XOO






Health: 84%
Energy: 91%
(Ryui-Ryoku) Abra [M] <Synchronize>
Status: Soaked.

Aletheia XOO






Health: 0%
Energy: 28%
(Celestial Emperor) Nidoran  [M] <Poison Point> @Razor Claw
Status: KO’d

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-Munchkin did not specify how Psychic was to be used, so I had it throw Cel around.
-I hummed and hawed over whether Thunder should work indoors, but I finally gave Aletheia the benefit of the doubt.
-Thunder was a critical hit.
-As was the second Psychic.  How useful.
-Ryui is treading milk… _YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS!_
-Aletheia sends out and commands next.


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 7, 2015)

very good! a proud day for the Emperor's Empire, whatever that may be...

let's let *Eno* have a go at it, then! on a non-icy oat, please

normally that icky Synchronize would prevent us from doing much ailment inflicting, but of course we can't be paralyzed >:) so *Thunder Wave* on the first action, follow that up with a *Charge Beam* in case that abra isn't aware of your typing! (if it turns out you can't use thunder after all, *Charge Beam *on the first action as well) there's not much else we can do but attack with this moveset, so... since thunder is such a controversial topic, go with *Signal Beam* until that's covered. if a Protect is up, *Feint*

*Thunder Wave/Charge Beam/Feint~Charge Beam/Feint~Signal Beam/Feint*


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok so that could've turned out better, but eh. Make a *Substitute* first cause paralysis is ew. Then put up a *Light Screen* cause super effective is ew too, and your sub should still be there.

Then, if your sub is still there and Eno got both stat boosts, use *Psych Up* so you can have some boosting too! Sharing is caring, after all. If your sub is up but Eno got only one or no stat boosts, try *Toxic*. If you can't use those for some reason and/or your sub is gone at this point, idk bro hit him with a *Shadow Ball* so maybe his special defense can go down *crosses fingers*


*Substitute (15%) ~ Light Screen ~ Psych Up / Toxic / Shadow Ball*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 13, 2015)

> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> ...


*Round 7*

Munchkin XOO






Health: 84%
Energy: 91%
(Ryui-Ryoku) Abra [M] <Synchronize>
Commands: Substitute (15%) ~ Light Screen ~ Psych Up/Toxic/Shadow Ball
Status: Soaked.

Aletheia XOO






Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
(Brian Eno) Elekid [M] <Static>
Commands: Thunder Wave/Charge Beam/Feint ~ Charge Beam/Feint ~ Signal Beam/Feint
Status: Lively and determined.

Aletheia recalled her valiant Nidoran, the ice on his oat still mostly intact as Cel’s legs sublimed, transitioning into red light that was quickly sucked back into Aletheia’s outstretched Pokeball.  From her belt she grabbed another ball.  This one contained an incredibly energetic creature, Brian Eno the Elekid.  Though small, Eno was not intimidated at all by his opponent, who continued to shake milk out of his orifices.  Eno began to spin his arms at a blistering speed, and soon sparks were jumping back and forth between his two horns.

Ryui saw Eno start charging up, and knew he had to work fast in response.  He drifted over to a clump of oat bits, held together by some congealed sugar.  Purposefully he smashed the oat clump to bits, creating a miniature cereal shard and milk volcano.  Gathering the fragments together, he used the milk and sticky sugar to begin moulding a mannequin, one that was vaguely Abra shaped.  The doll he fashioned was nearly complete, the ears all that needed some adjusting, when Eno began to send his arms whirring again.  Soon the bolts of electricity between his horns became more numerous as Eno took control of more energy.  As Ryui put the finishing touches on his mushy clone, Eno released one streak of electricity that advanced jaggedly through the air towards Ryui.  About to pour lifeforce into the figure, Ryui froze as he felt the electricity strike his back, static charges quickly spreading throughout his body.  He felt his limbs clamp up, and he had to use his new model to stay afloat.

Ryui new how to react in situations like these, and he quickly disconnected from his aching physical form and descended into his mind.  Before it would be expected, he launched a mental blitzkrieg against Eno, trying to balance their physical states.  Unfortunately, as Ryui tried to transfer static electricity back towards Eno, he noticed no resistance.  To the contrary, Eno seemed to crave the electricity, feeding off of it.  Ryui opened his eyes slightly and saw Eno’s arms whirling once more, his face euphoric.  Realizing his attempts were futile, Ryui turned back towards his substitute and, through his claws, shifted lifeforce into the doll.  As Ryui let go and struggled to tread milk, the sub did not waver in the choppy milk, instead bobbing to the no-man’s land between the two battlers, like a protective buoy.

Eno did not seem to tire even a smidgeon.  His arms began to rotate even faster, now appearing as complete blurs to all watching, like neon fans.  From his horns a concentrated beam was unleashed, darting straight for Ryui, who felt helpless as crippled as he was.  At the last second, Ryui’s likeness jounced in front of the gleam, taking the attack.  Ryui breathed a sigh of relief, not having to suffer through more of a shock.  Still, he could see the pain was going to come later.  A quick look at Eno’s horns saw that they now emitted a white glow, the power skipping back and forth between them now wrapping around the protrusions.  With a sinking feeling, Ryui realized how pumped Eno was becoming.

Coincidentally, Ryui had just the strategy to render that charge null and void.  Awkwardly jerking over to a lone marshmallow, the Abra rested upon the treat while he concentrated elsewhere.  His eyes squeezed shut again, he began to summon a glimmering shield, ivory in color, that sunk into the milk and stretched up to the edge of the dome.  Effectively, the screen cut the bowl in half, Eno on side, Ryui on the other.  Eno’s sculpture continued to bounce up and down, fluctuating between the two sides of the barrier, showing that physical objects were unhindered by the wall.

The only hint that Eno’s next attack would be any different was the change in colour of the pulses above his head.  No longer white and yellow, they transitioned to bright blues and reds, the colours appearing in alternating flashes.  With another few spins for good measure, two beams burst forth from Eno’s head, one red and one blue.  They seemed to leapfrog each other through the air, each beam edging ahead of the other for a millisecond or two before it was overtaken again.  Ryui’s sub lethargically moved behind the divider.  When the beams crashed into said buffer, a good chunk of their energy was absorbed by the barrier, red and blue splotches appearing, before quickly melting away.  The beams were much less potent as they passed the barricade, appearing more as threads than ropes.  Still, they impacted Ryui’s second line of defense, the cereal statue, and sent it spinning backwards counter clockwise.  The beams ripped a solid chunk of oat off of the figure, the coagulated mess falling back down into the milk.  Ryui’s creation was just barely intact.

But it was enough to give him protection for at least one action more.  Still keeping a firm hold on his marshmallow, a slightly deformed rainbow, he made noises that sounded to Eno as if he was clearing his throat.  Rather, he was bringing something up his esophagus.  Laced with stomach acid, he had coughed up his last meal.  Before the gastric liquid started to corrode his tongue, he spat the amorphous sludge at Eno.  The blob shot through the air, past the dilapidated substitute, through the dimming boundary, and right for Eno, who was thrown off by the fact that he was actually being attacked.  He tried to raise his arms to block the goop, but it splattered against his hands and on his face.  In seconds, the muck had disappeared, all absorbed into his skin.  In its wake, Eno was left only with a few purple stains on his bright fur.

*End of Round 7*

Munchkin XOO






Health: 69%
Energy: 77%
(Ryui-Ryoku) Abra [M] <Synchronize>
Status: Safe, for now.  Paralyzed (severe), Light Screen active (4 more actions)

Ryui-Ryoku’s Substitute
Health: 3%

Aletheia XOO






Health: 99%
Energy: 90%
(Brian Eno) Elekid [M] <Static>
Status: Chipper.  Special Attack +1, Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next).

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-I haven’t heard any complaints, so yes, Thunder will work.
-Elekid is a teensy bit faster than Abra, so Thunder Wave got in before Ryui could make a sub.
-Charge Beam raised Special Attack.
-Munchkin commands next.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 21, 2015)

It was cute how Thunder used the kitchen light to draw energy :3

D'oh. I should've checked the speed, my bad for assuming you were faster, Ryui! Anyway, since you have one peaceful action, you can use *Psycho Shift* to get rid of your paralysis. Eno won't get paralyzed but eh might as well just give that paralysis back. Try that until you succeed. Then, if he tries to throw some more status ailments at you, *Protect* or use *Magic Coat*. Otherwise, use *Psychic* for _pain_.


*Psycho Shift ~ Psycho Shift/Protect/Psychic ~ Psycho Shift/Magic Coat/Psychic *


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 21, 2015)

let's break that sub with another *Charge Beam* for the stat boost! I'm not sure how sensitive Ryui is to this status ailments clause, so go with some easy *Thief*s instead- go ahead and be as physical as you can, maybe we can stun him again ;o

*Charge Beam~Thief x2*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 28, 2015)

> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> ...


*
Round 8*

Munchkin XOO






Health: 69%
Energy: 77%
(Ryui-Ryoku) Abra [M] <Synchronize>
Commands: Psycho Shift ~ Psycho Shift/Protect/Psychic ~ Psycho Shift/Magic Coat/Psychic
Status: Safe, for now.  Paralyzed (severe), Light Screen active (4 more actions)

Ryui-Ryoku’s Substitute
Health: 3%

Aletheia XOO






Health: 99%
Energy: 90%
(Brian Eno) Elekid [M] <Static>
Commands: Charge Beam ~ Thief x2
Status: Chipper.  Special Attack +1, Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% the next).

The patches of gunk on Eno’s fur were given no chance to disappear before the Elekid was off to the races again.  No sense crying over spilt milk.  Eno’s propeller appendages were putting on a show again, and electricity crackled in the air around the smirking Elekid as a result.  Thrusting his arms forward melodramatically he released a yellow beam that trained on the disfigured substitute.  The beam, though weakened by the shining wall separating the two battlers, pierced straight through the makeshift Ryui.  Light burst from both his front and back for a few moments before it exploded, pieces of oat flying everywhere.  Some landed on the milk while some ricocheted off of the invisible dome resting atop the bowl.  Ryui was now out in the open, perfect for Eno, who now had even more sparks dancing between his horns.

Frightened at the prospect, the Abra quickly went to work remedying the situation.  Still rafting, he put his bevy of psychic powers to good use, masterfully infiltrating the mind of his adversary.  The workings of Eno’s brain were impressive.  In contrast to the orderliness of Ryui’s own consciousness, Eno’s thoughts were frenzied and overwhelmingly energetic.  Ryui couldn’t keep anything straight as different quips and pondering zoomed past in every which direction.  Ignoring the tempest for a second, he quickly transferred the electricity coursing through his muscular tissue into Eno’s own body.  Whereas in normal circumstances a manoeuver such as that would have rendered Eno confined himself, the Elekid seemed to greedily suck up the electricity, eager to gulp up more fuel.  As Ryui finished, he was happy that he could now move freely again, but still a bit thrown off by Eno’s exuberance.

The Elekid was unrelenting.  This time, he dived headfirst into the chilling milk, trusting his inner vitality to keep him warm.  Ryui surveyed the area apprehensively before Eno burst forth again, this time glowing with a black aura.  His strokes were powerful as he advanced towards Ryui, passing the Light Screen with ease.  Face-to-face, he delivered a quick chop to Ryui’s forehead, sending him into a temporary daze.  With a few seconds of grace, he searched the Abra for any sign of a possession.  Seeing none, and feeling his time run out, he deigned to merely bonking Ryui on the head for a second time, making the Abra grunt in displeasure.  It wasn’t pretty, but it was getting the job done.

Ryui wasn’t going to let Eno get away so soon.  As the Elekid whipped back away from the Abra, Ryui finally decided it was time to inflict some respectable pain.  Eno soon found himself crawling through air, having been lifted above the milk to a very vulnerable position.  He was thrown off by his opponent’s decision to finally do something meaningful to him.  He was not surprised for long.  With a deft touch and zero physical movement, Ryui began to twirl Eno around, rendering him far too dizzy for his liking.  Then, still a bright yellow carousel, Ryui tossed Eno around the bowl, sending him every which direction he pleased.  From freezing milk to jarring energy shield, Eno was naught but a rag doll.  Finally relenting, Ryui was pleased to see the smirk gone from Eno’s face.

The two continued to spar.  Eno sped forward again to deliver a few more quick blows to Ryui’s abdomen, starting to result in some bruises.  Ryui showed no more mercy.  For Eno, it was another turn on the Tilt-a-Whirl-of-Anguish, his body parts trailing him everywhere as he was bullied around every corner of the makeshift stadium.  Ryui almost looked like he was having fun.  As he let Eno plop back into the milk, he started as, in a flash, his vision was hampered.  It was as if someone had draped a towel over the bowl.  Looking up, both battlers saw the source of the gloom.  Above them was a giant man, his shadow casting the bowl into darkness.  In his colossal hand was a polished, silver, spoon.  Ryui could hardly make out the face of the giant, but he thought he could see him licking his lips.  Guess it was the judgement day.  The spoon swooped down and took up a bundle of oats and marshmallows, undoubtedly delicious for the bowl’s owner.  The wake sent Eno and Ryui floundering around the now emptier bowl.  From above, a resounding “mmmmmmmm” bellowed.

*End of Round 8
*
Munchkin XOO






Health: 51%
Energy: 64%
(Ryui-Ryoku) Abra [M] <Synchronize>
Status: Trying to find his bearings again.  Light Screen active (1 more action)

Aletheia XOO






Health: 75%
Energy: 80%
(Brian Eno) Elekid [M] <Static>
Status: In awe of the giant.  Special Attack +2, Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next).

Arena Notes:
-Some cereal has been lost to the hungry giant

Ref Notes:
-Meh.  Sorry this took so long folks, I haven’t been feeling up to snuff lately, and I’ve also been quite busy.  If you can live with slow reffings for another week or two, I should be just fine afterwards
-Ryui’s sub broke on the first action
-Charge Beam raised Special Attack
-As Munchkin explained, Psycho Shift did not transfer paralysis as Eno is immune
-Regarding Psychic, I always have it throw the opponent around if no desired effect is specified
-Writing Thief without an item to steal is odd
-The giant came and visited, relieving the bowl of a fair bit of cereal
-Aletheia commands next


----------



## Aletheia (May 2, 2015)

alright! we're doing great, all buffed up and stuff ;o

that Light Screen's going to be a bit pesky despite your stat boosts, though, so let's go for a *Body Slam* instead; after that you can go back to your flashy light stuff with a couple *Signal Beams*. if any of your offense is blocked, just *Chill

Body Slam/Chill~Signal Beam/Chill x2
*


----------



## Munchkin (May 3, 2015)

((I've got some things going on as well, so slow reffings are kind of perfect for me atm))

Idk man there's like no pretty way out of this that I can see (maybe I'm blind idk) that's really cool, so go with *Bide*. Off the top of my head, I think he'll hit the cap but you won't..? Eh, just go for it.

*Bide ~ Bide ~ Bide*


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 16, 2015)

> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> ...


*Round 9*

Munchkin XOO






Health: 51%
Energy: 64%
(Ryui-Ryoku) Abra [M] <Synchronize>
Commands: Bide x3
Status: Trying to find his bearings again.  Light Screen active (1 more action)

Aletheia XOO






Health: 75%
Energy: 80%
(Brian Eno) Elekid [M] <Static>
Commands: Body Slam/Chill ~ Signal Beam/Chill x2
Status: In awe of the giant.  Special Attack +2, Badly poisoned (2% this round, 3% the next).

Ryui’s limbs were still flying in every direction as the next round began.  Half-submerged and still being carried by the wake, the Abra lunged for a more stationary oat bit, digging in his claws just hard enough to keep grip but prevent the cereal from crumbling.  From there, he relaxed into a tranquil state, his mind a carefree vista.  He would be content to remain motionless for a few actions.  Eno was also trying to recover from the tidal chaos, his stubby arms hardly keeping him afloat.  He chose a marshmallow to hold on to, regaining his bearings in the milky tumult.  He cast his gaze towards Ryui and was pleased to see him fairly motionless, though the red aura he emitted was slightly alarming.  Nevertheless, Eno paddled his marshmallow closer to the Abra, who saw and heard nothing in his catatonic state.  Once close enough, Eno heaved himself up onto the marshmallow, precarious but on two feet.  The Elekid sprang into the air, sending the marshmallow tottering away.  Performing an exquisite bellyflop, Eno landed right on Ryui’s ears, sending them both into the depths of the bowl.  Eno, having delivered his lumbering blow, hurriedly swam to the surface.  Ryui, hardly registering the damage, slowly floated upwards, not seeming to need to breathe any longer.

 The Abra contained to direct all attention to matters of meditation, so Eno went right ahead with his next attack.  Like the serpents of a caduceus, two intertwined red and blue beams began to wrap around Eno’s protrusions.  As these beams elongated and thickened, the shimmering screen separating the battlers gave its last flicker.  Ryui was now dangerously exposed, the path clear between adversaries.  Said route was taken by the twin beams, chasing other towards the floating Abra.  No longer inhibited, the two surges of energy advanced at an impressive rate, knocking at Ryui’s head in a matter of seconds.  Within his ear canal, a dreadful drone expanded as a result of the beams, but Ryui could no longer hear anything.  He was content to absorb it all.

Eno was not opposed to continuing the treatment.  From his plug-like ears two more beams appeared, looking eager to charge at Ryui themselves.  The Elekid deigned to it, and the pulses rushed off across the bowl, a bright yet repetitive Charleston of energy.  These two did the same as the last, colliding with Ryui’s head but causing no visible effects.  Eno looked on a bit dejectedly.  Was he really doing that little to faze him anymore?

Finally, Ryui awoke.  His eyes snapped open as the aura around him expanded, almost blinding Eno.  To complete the harrowing effect, the Abra’s eyes shone the same bloody crimson.  With the force of a thousand Machamp’s, Ryui launched off from the oat bit, almost seeming to glide through the milk.  He only needed two colossal front strokes to bring him to Eno, each ferocious windmill seeming to tear through the milk.  Ryui arrived at Eno carrying so much force that a wayward oatbit that got in his way was disintegrated.  Ryui walloped Eno, sending him through the air across the length of the bowl.  He endured even more pain as he crashed into the rim of the bowl, his spine bending backwards at a gruesome angle.  Still, the Elekid took it well.  As he fell back down into the milk he gritted through the numerous aches and hugged a marshmallow.  This was war.  On the other side of the bowl, Ryui had a small moment of panic as he tried to tread in the opposite direction.  As he had struck Eno, a few sparks of residual energy had transferred over, leaving him crippled.  The Abra attempted to swing his lame arm in frustration.  This was _definitely_ war.

*End of Round 9*

Munchkin XOO






Health: 18% [CAPPED]
Energy: 30%
(Ryui-Ryoku) Abra [M] <Synchronize>
Status: No longer berserking, but quite sore.  Paralyzed (severe)

Aletheia XOO






Health: 42% [CAPPED]
Energy: 67%
(Brian Eno) Elekid [M] <Static>
Status: Bewildered, but moderately healthy.  Special Attack +2, Badly poisoned (3% this round, 4% the next).

Arena Notes:
-N/A

Ref Notes:
-You did your waiting, and now I should be back to normal in terms of reffing frequency!  I have free time again all of a sudden, and since I used the last few days to really relax, I feel like I’m back in the groove
-Both Pokemon hit the Damage Cap on the third action
-Static paralyzed Ryui
-I forgot about didn’t mention Synchronize in the write-up, but with Eno’s immunity it does not matter
-Munchkin commands next


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jun 15, 2015)

DQ Warning for Munchkin, 24 hours.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Jun 19, 2015)

Alright, well, Munchkin is DQ'd.  The db will handle the prizes.  That's all folks.


----------

